# Авиация > Матчасть >  Реестр Ту-128

## Алексей Коваль

Дорогие коллеги, предпринял попытку создать реестр этой замечательной машины: Реестр Ту-128 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU.
Пока первое приближение, много неточностей.
Буду крайне признателен за поправки и дополнения.

Возможно, стоит продублировать здесь в явном виде, чтобы удобнее было отслеживать изменения?

----------


## lindr

Спасибо Алексей! У меня информация такая, тоже с возможно с с ошибками и неточностями

501803	М	№ 64			07.05.67	СССР		доработан в М 350-й ИАП потерян 18.08.82
502001		№ 64				СССР		64-й ИАП лидерные испытания
502003		№ 64				СССР	05	64-й ИАП
503501		№ 64			30.05.69	СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 14.08.80
503704		№ 64				СССР	75	
504001		№ 64				СССР	40	64-й ИАП
504102		№ 64				СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 04.05.77

		№ 64				СССР		615-й УИАП потерян ??.10.67
		№ 64				СССР		445-й ИАП потерян зима 1968
		№ 64				СССР		518-й ИАП потерян 07.03.68
		№ 64				СССР		356-й ИАП потерян 10.07.68
		№ 64				СССР		72-й ИАП потерян зима 1969
		№ 64				СССР		356-й ИАП потерян 24.12.70
		№ 64				СССР		64-й ИАП потерян 06.04.71
		№ 64				СССР		518-й ИАП потерян зима 1971-72
		№ 64				СССР		356-й ИАП потерян 12.05.72
		№ 64				СССР		ГНИИ потерян 18.07.72
		№ 64				СССР		356-й ИАП потерян осень 1972
		№ 64				СССР		356-й ИАП потерян осень 1972
		№ 64				СССР		64-й ИАП потерян ??.04.73
		№ 64				СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 1974
		№ 64				СССР		356-й ИАП потерян 21.05.73
		№ 64				СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 21.06.76
		№ 64				СССР		356-й ИАП потерян 01.12.76
		№ 64				СССР		356-й ИАП потерян 24.05.77
		№ 64				СССР		72-й ГвИАП потерян 17.07.78
		№ 64				СССР		72-й ГвИАП потерян 1979
		№ 64				СССР		518-й ИАП потерян весна 1980
	М	№ 64				СССР		518-й ИАП потерян ??.02.81
		№ 64				СССР		356-й ИАП потерян 10.03.81
	М	№ 64				СССР		356-й ИАП потерян 18.02.82
	М	№ 64				СССР		518-й ИАП потерян 12.08.82
	М	№ 64				СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 16.09.82
	М	№ 64				СССР		64-й ИАП потерян 07.04.83
	М	№ 64				СССР		72-й ГвИАП потерян 01.02.84
	М	№ 64				СССР		64-й ИАП потерян 06.06.85
	М	№ 64				СССР		72-й ГвИАП потерян ??.07.86
	М	№ 64				СССР		72-й ГвИАП потерян 15.01.87
	М	№ 64				СССР		350-й ИАП потерян 16.03.87

	УТ	№ 64				СССР		356-й ИАП потерян 14.12.72
	УТ	№ 64				СССР		518-й ИАП потерян 24.03.75
	УТ	№ 64				СССР		72-й ГвИАП потерян 27.01.87

----------


## Fencer

Добавлю от себя из своей базы (скачано где-то в интернете,так что источник не укажу);:

 500301 Ту-128 № 64 10.08.62 СССР 04 ШМАС
 501001 Ту-128 № 64 СССР 71
 502003 Ту-128 № 64 СССР 05 64-й ИАП

 Надеюсь,что внес свою лепту в составление реестра Ту-128.

----------


## lindr

Это мое

Вто это:




> 500301 Ту-128 № 64 10.08.62 СССР 04 ШМАС
>  501001 Ту-128 № 64 СССР 71


Исключите, у Алексея они в правильном варианте

надо добавить 

50?805		№ 64			20.10.67	СССР		доработан в М 350-й ИАП потерян 09.01.86

----------


## APKAH

Из моих записей по лётным проишествиям выделил аварии и катастрофы с самолётами Ту-128:

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Сделан большой апдейт реестра.




> надо добавить 
> 50?805		№ 64			20.10.67	СССР		доработан в М 350-й ИАП потерян 09.01.86


Это 1805. Думается, что "10.20" в первоисточнике = "10.02". Для октября номер слишком "ранний" (см. 1803). При этом 1803 сдан на 3 месяца позже, чем 1805. Так бывало. Но чтобы почти на полгода — вряд ли.
Или у Вас иной источник, нежели книга Бурдина? Я ставил данные по происшествиям по ней.

И большое спасибо за дополнения!




> Добавлю от себя из своей базы (скачано где-то в интернете,так что источник не укажу);:
>  Надеюсь,что внес свою лепту в составление реестра Ту-128.


*Fencer*, коллега, для внесения вклада в реестр необходимо ссылаться на источники информации, как минимум, вызывающие доверие. А ещё лучше на совершенно достоверные: фото, формуляры, заводские документы.
Без указания источника, "скачано где-то" — это неправильный подход. Никакой ценности такие сведения не представляют.
Полный номер для 0301 указан неверно (см. в реестре здесь). По 1001 Вам *lindr* высказал разумные сомнения. 2003 — проверим, не до всех фотографий дошли руки.

За участие, тем не менее, спасибо. Подключайтесь в правильном формате и помогайте общему делу.

----------


## lindr

> 2003 — проверим, не до всех фотографий дошли руки.


Фото я уже выкладывал
http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...-21/#post89389

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Фото я уже выкладывал
> http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...-21/#post89389


Ок, спасибо. До многих фото уже добрался. 2001 сейчас добавил. Я правильно понимаю, что это из темы о Ту-128 с "Авиафорума"?
И, кстати, какого цвета были номера в Омске? Синие ведь?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Из моих записей по лётным проишествиям выделил аварии и катастрофы с самолётами Ту-128:


Вот тут Сергей Бурдин приводит подробности происшествий:
www.Airforce.ru - Самолет Ту-128--&#91;B&#93;Глава 6. Обзор аварий и катастроф, произошедших с самолетами Ту-128 в авиации ПВО СССР&#91;/B&#93;

----------


## николай-78

цвет номера Семск,Амдерма,Белая/Братск-синие или голубые, Котлас-ХЗ, остальные красные. Вероятность восстановить реестр -очень низка. Но чем могу: пока по памяти 74/01 с кинокамерой фото на РЛЭ сразу переделан в М
-504201(большой хвост "КВ-ПРИЗМА")-испытания по М видимо Ахтуба,356,350-разрезан на иголки, после передачи в 1987г в 350 ап не летал по причине некорректной работы ДТ и АУ, перед "смертью" ему разбили кок и заменили на серый (фото в 356 и предсмертные в 350-имеются) 75(прижизненые и предсмертные фото имеются) родной брат 74-го с серийным +1,504202, по биографии все аналогично 74/01 кроме:после 356 ап в 87 перегнали во Ржев в 1994 г -на иголки. Есть предложение попросить выложть Бурдина скан РЛЭ 128М, мне лень это ещё раз делать.
К сожалению старше 13-й серии я встречал в 1986г в качестве металлолома за капонирами в Братске, после циркуляра на их поголовное списание.

----------


## Assaulter

Извините за офтоп небольшой, просто очень нужны фотографии кабина штурмана Ту-128, чтобы на ней был виден индикатор РЛС. До сих пор ни в сети, ни в книгах такие не попадались....

Еще в ветке, посвещенной моделизму An-Z выкладывал в 2007 году мануал по боевым возможностям АРКП Ту-128. К сожалению, на айфолдере его уже нет. Может, остался у кого-нибудь???

----------


## FLOGGER

> чтобы на ней был виден индикатор РЛС. До сих пор ни в сети, ни в книгах такие не попадались....


Там, по-моему, нет никакого "индикатора РЛС". Есть картинки из Т\О, но там такого не видно.

----------


## николай-78

А что у An-Z нет фотографий кабины Ту-128, надо посмотреть фото кабин Миг-25п. Ну не найдете тогда снег сойдет и в Саваслейку. Ну в крайнем случае рисуночек аляпистый из РЛЭ имеется. Но какие-то фото кабины Ту-128 в сети есть.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Там, по-моему, нет никакого "индикатора РЛС". Есть картинки из Т\О, но там такого не видно.


На картинке из документации, как впрочем и собственно на самолете индикатор расположен справа примерно на уровне нижнего среза фонаря.

----------


## николай-78

на экран БРЛС был одет противобликовый тубус с поляризованным фильтром внутри, который вращаясь изменял яркость экрана

----------


## FLOGGER

*U-N-C-L-E-BU,* *николай-78* спасибо за картинку, такой у меня не было. На тех картинках, что у меня, только на одной, из Т\О видно нечто похожее на тубус, или "сапог". На других, в т. ч. и фото, его нет. Во всяком случае, не видно.

----------


## Assaulter

U-N-C-L-E-BU, спасибо большущее!!!

Наверное единственная схема подробная штурманской кабины в сети!!!

An-Z выкладывал похожую схема из какого-то мануала. Она меня смутила тем, что тубус РП  по размерам мало отличался от навигационных приборов, пропорции увидеть было трудно очень. Я еще сомневался, что в нем вообще разглядеть можно было ))

А так действительно, только в Саваслейку и оставалось ехать... Если в том экземпляре кабина неразоренная оставалась.

Обидно, конечно, очень, что от таких необычных и выдающихся самолетов ничего почти не осталось.
От Як-25, например, вообще никаких фотографий и схем кабины нету - только полностью разоренный "учебный стенд" в ХАИ по-моему...

P. S.

с удовольствием купил бы монографию по Ту-128 ))) только вот что-то нету до сих пор...

----------


## An-Z

> ...А так действительно, только в Саваслейку и оставалось ехать...


А смысл, там кабина раскурочена, ничего путного не увидите, тем более через мутный плекс..

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> U-N-C-L-E-BU, спасибо большущее!!!
> .... тубус РП  по размерам мало отличался от навигационных приборов, пропорции увидеть было трудно очень. Я еще сомневался, что в нем вообще разглядеть можно было ))
> ......с удовольствием купил бы монографию по Ту-128 ))) только вот что-то нету до сих пор...


Да не за что. Книгу начали верстать, но сказать когда она выйдет пока не берусь. И полностью согласен с Андреем - саваслейскую машину лучше не открывать... Легче на душе будет. А на счет изображения на ЭЛТ. Так там же не как в кино силуэты самолетов появляются. Там короткие полоски и точки. диаметра в 15см для этого вполне достаточно.

----------


## николай-78

что удалось накопать в сети, правда кабина передняя. А что нужно нужно индикация РПСМ или форма тубуса. Да и станции Миг-25п и Су-15ТМ-это клоны Смерча. Если нужна индикация, то я нарисую разместим на сайте тузоводов они подкоректируют. Я надеялся что в Саваслейке все сохранилось, но видимо увы!

----------


## Assaulter

Николай-78, спасибо! Эту фотографию я сам недавно нашел ))
Приятно удивило, что индикатор РП-С дублировался в кабине пилота (в отличие от гораздо более позднего МиГ-31), я об этом даже  не подозревал.

Только вот тоже вопрос с эргономикой туполевских машин возникает - мне кажется, что очень неудобно было смотреть куда-то в район правой коленки пилота?

Если индикация РП-С не отличалась от РП-СА, то думаю, не нужно беспокоиться - фото прицела МиГ-25 в сети есть, были, по крайней мере.


А вопросы эти у меня повились просто потому что единственная схема штурманской кабины, которая была до того, как выручил U-N-C-L-E-BU, какие-то искаженные пропорции создавала, и мне казалось, что размеры индикатора прицела меньше, чем у почти аналогичного РП-СА.
Вот посмотрите:


На правой схеме вообще какая-то узкая щель, перекрытая тубусом, на левой индикатор заметно крупнее и шире. Но, может, просто кабина больше, чем у МиГ-25, поэтому получается такая иллюзия.

Я даже на фотографии УТ-варианта сам пробовал зону индикатора прицела обрисовать ))

----------


## lindr

> Если индикация РП-С не отличалась от РП-СА, то думаю, не нужно беспокоиться - фото прицела МиГ-25 в сети есть, были, по крайней мере.


Вот вы уже и облажались (не принимайте близко к сердцу)  :Rolleyes:  это Сапфир-25 а не Смерч-А. Эх как жаль что russianarms.ru лежит там я выкладывал авионику (описание изображений на индикаторе) МиГ-21Бис, Су-15 МиГ-25ПД, Миг-23МФ.  :Frown:

----------


## Assaulter

Я не облажался, я экстраполировал  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Почему-то кажется, что индикация принципиально не отличалась? Или все-таки отличалась?? ))

А это скорее всего результаты Вашего труда и есть )) я в свое время как раз с  russianarms.ru и брал ))
А, кстати, что там с этим сайтом? не будет восстанавливаться?

----------


## lindr

"Смерч" *совсем другой*, сейчас найду фотку и отредактирую пост.

Вот он в режиме сопровождения. 

Можете почитать немного о нем на этом сайте Overscan's guide to Russian Military Avionics для базового знакомства с авионикой он  вполне.




> А, кстати, что там с этим сайтом? не будет восстанавливаться?


Хрен его знает, может через ниделю починят, может через год.

----------


## Assaulter

Спасибо!

Сайт этот видел давно еще. Но почему-то думал, что все 25ПД, -ПДС с "Сапфирами"-25 были, поэтому на эту картинку внимание как-то не обратил.
Теперь вижу, что да, индикация отличается. У "Сапфира" индкация больше на то, что на СЕИ было, похоже.

----------


## lindr

> Но почему-то думал, что все 25ПД, -ПДС с "Сапфирами"-25


Тут немного запутанно: по публикациям были *на эскпорт* со "Смерчем" и "Сапфиром" и те и другие называли МиГ-25ПД.

----------


## николай-78

вернусь домой нарисую индикацию, там все просто  режим обзор: верняя мета дальности 50/25км, далее серез 10/5км, отметки целей +, Т,Т-перевернуто-в зависимости от строки обнаружившей цель, метка "Я СВОЙ"-горизонтальное подчеркивание. Захват: точка_метка ошибок прицеливания, метка выхода приемника-левый обрез экрана и точно такая же метка справа на обрезе экрана-метка дальность текущая. Команды пуск и отворот в табло. Фотоконтроль фотографировал пкреднюю кабину и экран БРЛС у штурмана. В свете этого от штурмана требовали делать фотоконтроль прохода ДПРС на глисаде. Ни каких проблем с эргономикой у Ту-128 не было, с коррекцией на год создания. Горку никогда не выполняли, наш комэск Моисеев драл нас за это по черному.Порядок выполнения горки знать было нужно как в РЛЭ. Дальность обнаружения/ как это не странно/ограничивалась экраном БРЛС. Думаю что размеры экрана были аналогичны Миг-25П и Су-15ТМ. Был у меня замечательный блокнот отдал одному журналажнику, а он не признается. Могу на ваш адрес отправить БП из РЛЭ.

----------


## lindr

> 50/25км, далее серез 10/5км,


То есть два масштаба 50км и 25км, для Ту-128, я правильно понял?

При смене масштаба он пишется в наверху картинки РЛС цифрой как на МиГ-25 на фото или только включается соотв. лампа подсвета на табло?




> отметки целей +, Т,Т-перевернуто-в зависимости от строки обнаружившей цель


то есть 3 строки, а при смене была индикация какая сейчас? в Сапфире-25 цифры 1,2,3..

Остальное вроде понятно, спасибо за помощь.

----------


## николай-78

мне бы хотелось чтобы читали по внимательнее, я не знаю индикации других типов. Но производная от Смерча-это РП-25 и РП-26. Я не буду делать выписки из РЛЭ, я могу отсканировать и выслать на мыло. А если хотите чтобы я угадал с каким самолетом схожа индикация, выкладывайте эту индикацию. Мой крайний вылет на Ту-128 был 1 сентября 1988г

----------


## Assaulter

николай-78, спасибо большое за информацию! Первый раз такой "эксклюзив" по Ту-128 удалось прочитать ))




> Могу на ваш адрес отправить БП из РЛЭ.


Был бы весьма признателен. Если что, то вот мыло Nindjago@yandex.ru

----------


## Fencer

Уважаемые форумчане!У меня вопрос к вам.На фото Ту-128,стоящих на стоянке видел,что они
зачехляются в носовой части и в районе центроплана перед килем.Зачем зачехляли центроплан
по окружности в основании киля?Если закрывали воздухозаборник в основании киля,то почему
нельзя было использовать заглушку?

----------


## PPV

> Уважаемые форумчане!У меня вопрос к вам.На фото Ту-128,стоящих на стоянке видел,что они
> зачехляются в носовой части и в районе центроплана перед килем.Зачем зачехляли центроплан
> по окружности в основании киля?Если закрывали воздухозаборник в основании киля,то почему
> нельзя было использовать заглушку?


Чехлы предназначены для предотвращения попадания атмосферных осадков (дождь, снег) внутрь самолета через любые отверстия, а также для предотвращения образования льда на внешней поверхности при стоянке самолета на земле. Комплект чехлов выпускается для зачехления самолета полностью, и в зависимости от размеров самолета чехлов может быть несколько. Однако даже на сравнительно маленькие машины, он обычно включает основной фюзеляжный чехол (НЧФ, СЧФ), крыльевые чехлы и чехол на ХЧФ и оперение. Обычно, при временном хранении самолета на стоянке чехлят только основным чехлом, который закрывает НЧФ с кабиной (фонарем) и фюзеляж - до киля. Если самолет ставят на длительное хранение могут зачехлить и полностью. Заглушки также ставят на самолет при длительном хранении...

----------


## Fencer

> Чехлы предназначены для предотвращения попадания атмосферных осадков (дождь, снег) внутрь самолета через любые отверстия, а также для предотвращения образования льда на внешней поверхности при стоянке самолета на земле. Комплект чехлов выпускается для зачехления самолета полностью, и в зависимости от размеров самолета чехлов может быть несколько. Однако даже на сравнительно маленькие машины, он обычно включает основной фюзеляжный чехол (НЧФ, СЧФ), крыльевые чехлы и чехол на ХЧФ и оперение. Обычно, при временном хранении самолета на стоянке чехлят только основным чехлом, который закрывает НЧФ с кабиной (фонарем) и фюзеляж - до киля. Если самолет ставят на длительное хранение могут зачехлить и полностью. Заглушки также ставят на самолет при длительном хранении...


Спасибо за подробный ответ.

----------


## Fencer

Вот известное фото Ту-128 в интернете (пост # 22182 http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=14155&page=2219),а здесь история этого Ту-128 (пост # 22194 http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=14155&page=2220).Известен ли этот Ту-128 в реестре?

----------


## Fencer

Омск-Северный,стоянка 05 (с сайта "Одноклассники")

----------


## Fencer

05-й на отдыхе,1 аэ,Омск-Северный (с сайта "Одноклассники")

----------


## Fencer

ТУ-128,Омск-Северный,  ЛТУ аэродром Жана-Семей (с сайта "Одноклассники")

----------


## Fencer

На полетах,АРКДП авиации ПВО СССР  ТУ-128,Омск-Северный,ЛТУ аэродром Жана-Семей (с сайта "Одноклассники")

----------


## Fencer

БД.Омск-Северный (с сайта "Одноклассники")

----------


## Fencer

С сайта "Одноклассники"

----------


## Fencer

Омск-Северный,апрель 1980 года (с сайта "Одноклассники")

----------


## lindr

Борт 501704 предположительно бн 4* Амдерма,
Борт 501702 бн 27 Амдерма

----------


## lindr

Еще номера.

Снимки с Авиафорума

501302		№ 64			1966	СССР		518-й ИАП, 356-й ИАП
501604		№ 64			1966	СССР	64	356-й ИАП
502003		№ 64			1967	СССР	05	64-й ИАП
502005		№ 64			1967	СССР		64-й ИАП
502105		№ 64			1967	СССР	15	64-й ИАП
502201		№ 64			1967	СССР	10	64-й ИАП
502502		№ 64			1967	СССР	52	64-й ИАП
502503		№ 64			1967	СССР	53	64-й ИАП
503103		№ 64			1968	СССР	20	64-й ИАП
503205		№ 64			1969	СССР	25	72-й ГвИАП
503605		№ 64			1969	СССР	65?	72-й ГвИАП
503703		№ 64			1969	СССР	73	72-й ГвИАП
503901		№ 64			1969	СССР	91	72-й ГвИАП, конв в М, потерян 01.02.84

----------


## Fencer

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, несомненно красивый аппарат! Корабль!


Чуть-чуть подправил.

----------


## николай-78

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
Вадим874, в Амдерме одни останки, в Нарьян-Маре вероятно другие, но машины одного полка - 72 ап (Амдерма). Данный борт Ту-128М потерпел поломку в Нарьян-Маре 15.01.1987:

"Экипаж 72-го гв. ап (командир корабля майор Козаченко И.А.) производил посадку на оперативный аэродром Нарьян-Мар после выполнения разведки погоды. Во время выполнения посадки резко ухудшились погодные условия - появилась поземка. В этих условиях командир корабля допустил ошибку в пилотировании - произвел высокое выравнивание и посадку на правую сторону ВПП. После касания ВПП и короткого пробега по ней самолет сошел с ВПП и остановился. В результате самолет получил значительные повреждения. Ремонту не подлежал."

 Это написано в комментариях под фото Ту-128. За сухими строками получается как-то слишком просто: какая-то поземка и замкомэска и к тому же летчик инструктор-не смог  нормально выровнять и посадить  самолет. Я немного подправлю  текст (т.к. речь идет о моем начальнике и сослуживце, которого я всегда вспоминаю добрым словом, да и пусть земля ему будет пухом). Дело в том что между поземкой и низовой метелью принципиальной разницы -нет. Только интенсивность, а это к делу не подошьешь. При заходе по глиссаде земля просматривалась, а вот после начала выравнивания пропала, да и "подснесло". Вот и результат-предполагали что пронесёт, но... Да и это был последний звонок в летной карьере Ивана, за полгода до данного летного проишествия у него с ШО Клейманом в Амдерме на взлете заклинило продольное управление-прыгали над торцом ВПП, а вот приземлялись на воду. Аэроплан так и утонул. И ещё что интересно у этого самолета в ноябре 1985 г уже клинило управление-но тогда по счастливой случайности все обошлось и самолет совершил нормальную посадку. А меня тоже при перегоне Амдерминской машины на базу хранения произошло подобное явление, прыгать не пришлось-сели.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Еще номера.
> Снимки с Авиафорума


Спасибо, четырёх не хватало (не добрался в своё время ;)). А есть свидетельство, что 3703 = 73? (хотя так и должно быть по известной теперь логике присвоения бортовых).
Поэтому же поводу вопрос про 3704 и борт 75 (в начале ветки) — есть ли свид.-ва? д. б. 74.

----------


## lindr

73 вроде как да, и 74, 75 под вопросом.

----------


## николай-78

специально для тех у кого склероз и другие подобные болезни фото самолета Ту-128М с такой биографией:его фото в Инстукции экипажу с кинокамерой в носовой части под № 74, далее служба в 356 иап №01, а после ремонта в Толмачево с 1987г вплоть до сдачи на металлолом в 350 ап №01. в Братсе ему сломали кок-АПшкой и оный был заменен с зеленого на серый-в таком виде он изображен на фото. Серый кок доживыл свою жизнь  в виде сортира у какого-то новосибирского начальника. Серийный 504201.

----------


## Fencer

Источник ТУ-128 | Страница 1404 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## Fencer

Сайт "Одноклассники"

----------


## Fencer

Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)

----------


## Fencer

> Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)


1986 год (подпись дословно)

----------


## Fencer

> Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)


Автор и исполнитель этого прекрасного фото штурман 64 ап ст.л-т Сергей Щелоков,с-т 1 аэ,зам.ком.аэ по ИАС майор Б.Г.Ерошенко

----------


## Fencer

> Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)


Газовка в капонире

----------


## Fencer

> Группа "356-й ап" на сайте "Одноклассники" (источник https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531)


Стоял напротив ТЭЧ

----------


## николай-78

128УТ_11, на ней еще были черные юстировочные полосы. Фото очень интересное:1-сам первый раз увидел "скворечник"-вентиляция на малых высотах-выпущен.2-створки подпитки открыты-но выпущенных закрылок не видно, наверно кнопка только нажата и закрылки не успели выйдти. 128М_44 странно в Семипалатинске не было самолетов с красными номерами-они были в Омске, и УР(учебные) с ТГС не вешались на внешние пилоны, но это памятник-тут все можно.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/50681498304713/photos

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Интересная находка, спасибо! Где это, понять бы. На Савватию похоже или Талаги.

----------


## Fencer

Найдено в интернете.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/tu-128.14155/page-1491

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/vvsboevayaaviacia/albu...8/855286755654

----------


## николай-78

Ту-128м №17 синее-Амдерма 1985г  Вот еще с той же пленки. Конуса СВЗ выдвинуты и находятся в полетном положении шасси убрано, сделано летчиком по моей просьбе.

----------


## Fencer

"Лето 1973 г. у КПИ" (источник https://ok.ru/group3kpvovch40/album/...6/849567724944).

----------


## Fencer

"Лето 1973 г. у КПИ" (источник https://ok.ru/group3kpvovch40/album/...6/849567723920).

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group3kpvovch40/album/...6/770360357008

----------


## Fencer

Фото от Александра Ларина.
"Плац и стоянка самолетов СВВАУЛШ" (источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/tu-128.14155/page-1499).

----------


## Fencer

"1975 год. Аэродром Белая." (источник https://ok.ru/p.sredny/album/5176805...4/365702388730)

----------


## Fencer

Ту-128 б/н 05 (заводской № 504005) (источник https://ok.ru/p.sredny/album/5176805...4/365702389498)

----------


## Fencer

"ТУ-128, бортовой № 24, который стоял,после расформирования полка,в н.п. Ростовка,Омского района, Омской области !До последней заклепки,разграблен местными жителями !" (источник https://ok.ru/group51939419357253/al...5/849275570757).

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/tu128dalny/album/51894...5/859934480839

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/vvsboevayaaviacia/albu...8/858848836934

----------


## николай-78

Вот авторская версия, тобишь моя. Это Братск стоянка дежурных сил 86 или 87г самолет с "большим" хвостом

----------


## Fencer

Фотоальбом "ТУ-128,Семипалатинск,356 авиаполк,аэродром авиации ПВО СССР Жана-Семей" https://ok.ru/tu128dalny/album/51892534378695
Подпись к фотографии "ТУ-128,стоянка 2 аэ" https://ok.ru/tu128dalny/album/51892...5/865583109575

----------


## FLOGGER

А ИЛ-18 - то здесь каким боком?

----------


## Fencer

> А ИЛ-18 - то здесь каким боком?


Ошибся - не ту фотографию выложил...  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## Kirill1981

ТУ-128,Семипалатинск,356 ИАП фото сделал Попов Николай Иванович который служил в данном полку.

----------


## FLOGGER

На четырех фото негатив перевернут. :Confused:  Несолидно. А что на снимках, какое-то событие? Все встречают экипаж...

----------


## Avia M

> Несолидно.


Простительно для исторических снимков. Главное наличие, переворачивай "по вкусу".

----------


## Kirill1981

Точно не знаю, если захочет сам фотограф ответит, пока не заходил в тему, ждем от него комментариев. Позже выложу грамоту за успешные стрельбы при учениях Ту-128 за подписью командира полка и печатью 356 ИАП, если кому интересно.

----------


## Fencer

"ТУ-128 УТ,аэродром ПВО СССР Омск-Северный" (источник https://ok.ru/tu128dalny/album/51892...1/868003558599).

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Сергей, тут надо не такими фрагментами, имхо. В группе на ОК огромное количество снимков, не публиковавшихся ранее в ветке на АвиаФоруме. И тем более, здесь. 
Стоит сделать некую подборку. Пока сам думаю, как. 
Реестр скоро получит небольшое обновление по данным именно из указанной группы.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> ТУ-128,Семипалатинск,356 ИАП фото сделал Попов Николай Иванович который служила в данном полку.


СлужилА стоит поправить )
Николая Ивановича к ответу в тему призовём тоже. Это я про перевёрнутый кадр.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Борт 501704 предположительно бн 4* Амдерма


49. Вот подтверждение из этой же серии снимков.
https://ok.ru/tu128dalny/album/51892...7/833869301447

----------


## Fencer

Аэродром Тикси (источник https://ok.ru/group/50895321825497/photos)

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group56639356469298/photos

----------


## Fencer

ИСТОРИЯ 64 ИАП ПВО СССР,АЭРОДРОМ ОМСК-СЕВЕРНЫЙ https://ok.ru/group51939419357253/photos

----------


## Fencer

356 истребительный авиационный полк https://ok.ru/group/56041790570531/photos

----------


## Fencer

Амдерминцы https://ok.ru/amdermints/photos

----------


## Fencer

11 марта 1980г. катастрофа самолёта Ту-128, аэродром Амдерма, КК к-н Валеев А. и ШК к-н Матюкин В. 
По плану ЛТУ АЭ (экипажи сначала уходили на север в зону барражирования, затем со снижением с различных направлений осуществляли налёт на Рогачёво с последующим уходом на запасной аэродром) выполнялся перелёт Талаги – Амдерма 8-ю экипажами Ту-128. 
Метеоусловия в районе аэродрома посадки: СМУ, нижний край облачности 180м, ветер слева под 90° силой 10-12м/с. Посадка осуществлялась ночью. Лётчик при заходе на посадку допустил большие отклонения по высоте и направлению. ДПРС экипаж прошёл в 250-300м правее, БПРС пройден на скорости 450км/ч и высоте 70м. РП дал экипажу команду об уходе на второй круг, но он запросил посадку, на что РП сказал,что ошибки нужно исправлять заранее, но посадку все же разрешил. Лётчик перед посадкой, после БПРС, выключил один двигатель, тем самым лишив себя возможности уйти на второй круг, этим и объяснялось его настойчивое желание сесть с первого захода. 
Контрольно-записывающая аппаратура зафиксировала резкое перемещение штурвала почти до отказа вперёд и через 2с - на себя до нормального положения. Через некоторое время штурвал вновь «пошел» резко на себя до –16° градусов, затем до –22°, т.е. до полного отклонения, но было поздно. Приземление произошло с опережением на переднюю стойку. Произошел "козёл" с большим углом тангажа. Передняя нога шасси отвалилась от самолета. Самолёт начал резко отделяться от земли, штурман катапультируется за 0,5с перед вторым приземлением. Самолёт, потеряв скорость, падает на ВПП, шасси складываются от удара. После короткого пробега самолёт останавливается, в этот момент происходит катапультирование лётчика. Он падает рядом с самолетом прямо в кресле. Лётчик погиб. 
Причина: ошибка лётчика в пилотировании самолёта, медленное реагирование на команды РП и игнорирование докладов штурмана, который после ДПРМ несколько раз говорил лётчику об уходе на второй круг. 
Чехол с основного купола был стянут, но сам купол в сложенном виде лежал на снегу. КТ-1 позволяет катапультироваться с нуля высоты, но при скорости больше 130км/ч (по наполнению купола набегающим потоком воздуха). 
Также есть мнение, что лётчик погиб раньше, до катапультирования, ещё при повторном приземлении, ударившись грудной клеткой о штурвал. О силе удара можно судить по тому, что у пистолета, находившегося в левом нагрудном кармане комбинезона, была сколота рукоятка, а запасная обойма с патронами к пистолету была согнута практически пополам. Катапультирование же могло произойти от смещения тела в кабине с зажатыми в руках держками кресла. При вскрытии тела лётчика было обнаружено, что осколками ребер были поражены все жизненно важные органы. 
У штурмана в результате катапультирования был обнаружен компрессионный перелом 2-х позвонков в поясничном отделе. Это был полёт в его собственный день рождения. 
Командир корабля имел слабую натренированность, за время службы садился на запасном аэродроме лишь дважды, да и то днём в ПМУ. Ему не дали возможность догулять отпуск, т.к. в полку в силу разных обстоятельств не было необходимых 10 подготовленных экипажей к учениям 10 ОА ПВО под условным названием "Небесный щит 80", с трудом смогли набрать только 8 экипажей. http://svvaulsh.ru/forum_viewtopic.php?67.37.40750
Источник фотографии https://ok.ru/amdermints/photos

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/tu128dalny/album/51892...1/877281334471

----------


## Fencer

Братск (источник https://ok.ru/group/52026294665313/photos)

----------


## Fencer

> Дорогие коллеги, предпринял попытку создать реестр этой замечательной машины: Реестр Ту-128 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU.
> Пока первое приближение, много неточностей.
> Буду крайне признателен за поправки и дополнения.
> 
> Возможно, стоит продублировать здесь в явном виде, чтобы удобнее было отслеживать изменения?


Не обновляется 6 лет уже...

----------


## Fencer

> Я уже ответил там, что материал нарабатывается. Появилось очень много новых сведений.


Понятно...

----------


## Fencer

Большое спасибо ! Вот краткая история этого сюжета (от Б.Г.Ерошенко) :

"Полк прекратил полеты на изд."И" в первой половине 1987 года и почти все они были перегнаны нашими летчиками на базу хранения в Ржев.Осталось 2 изд"И" и один пеликан (борт 02). Пеликан был разобран на металлолом вместе с одним изд."И"из 1-й аэ. На фото борт 24 (серии502204) из состава 2-й аэ(ст.техник к-н Бичевой)по договорённости командования части с руководством птицефабрики (пос.Ростовка) был передан жителям как экспонат безвозмездно. От него оставили фюзеляж (без оборудования кабин, но с обоими фонарями), крылья, хвостовое оперение, шасси. Внутри по возможности всё было снято. От стоянки 1-й аэ до Ростовки была хорошая грунтовая дорога с нормальной колеёй , дорога была "негласная". С помощью водила и тягача облегченный самолет оказался в селе. В начале за ним следили, убирали территорию вокруг, но со временем как всегда нашлись вандалы, которые сперва украли фонарь летчика,а потом потихоньку с помощью автогена порезали на лом. Это уже было в начале 2000-х годов."

----------


## Fencer

Б/н 41 (источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/tu-128....2#post-2554832).

----------


## николай-78

на фото самолет 356 ап 3 аэ (ею командовал МАО) фото примерно 80-81г: слева на право штурман П.Завалий, Ком.кор-ы В.Агеев, А.Максимов, В.Мишин, В.Сафоновский, В.Арюхов, В. Лазарев. Самолет в 81 или 82г передали в Белую. У меня на нем самопроизвольно выпускались интерцепторы в полете при том ночью,  ощущалось это по тому как самолет вел себя не адекватно, просто приходилось включать форсаж для поддержания скорости, это потом мне техник рассказал через какое-то время. Техника кстати на 31 засосало в двигатель, неудачно проходил под нижним срезом СВЗ и в кабине находился один из летчиков с этого снимка. Самолет в последствии был потерян в 350 ап, не выживали там самолеты с №4Х. Да и фото по моему я делал.

----------


## Fencer

Ту-128 б/н 93 1-й аэ 356-го ап https://aviaforum.ru/threads/tu-128.14155/page-1683

----------


## николай-78

93-это 501303, там еще были 94 его фото есть в #77 , 92 и по моему 95 и шли он подряд серийными 13-02...13-05 В Семипалатинске машин старше 13 серии не было. Вот добавил 92

----------


## Fencer

Ту-128 б/н 85 (источник ВОЙСКОВАЯ ЧАСТЬ 19007 Г.ОМСК https://ok.ru/group56639356469298/photos)

----------


## николай-78

вот и 95 нашел

----------


## stream

а это не "85"?

----------


## николай-78

> а это не "85"?


 не у 85 круглое стекло, доберусь до дома уточню

----------


## lindr

95 однозначно

----------


## николай-78

вот для проверяльщиков

----------


## Fencer

Ту-128 б/н 15 (группа "Норильчане Мира" https://ok.ru/norilchane/photos

----------


## Fencer

ГИПЕРБОРЕЯ https://ok.ru/arctica82/photos

----------


## Fencer

Ставропольское ВВАУЛШ (источник https://ok.ru/group11rotasvva/photos).

----------


## Fencer

Ту-128УТ б/н 03 синий, Амдерма, 1984 год (источник https://russianplanes.net/id263819)

----------


## PPV

данные по серийному выпуску Ту-128 по годам, за период 1962-70 гг.:

1+2+3+12/17+35+40+30+38+27

Возможно, что это вместе с Ту-128УТ...

----------


## PPV

Из Годового отчета ОКБ-156 за 1961 г.
…КП Ту-28-20:
- с-т – ЛЛ  ЛК «5400»: переоборудование пассажирского с-та в ЛЛ закончено. С 18.09 по 26.12.1961 г. сделано 11 полетов …
- опытный СН Ту-28 для СИ: СИ производились собственной лабораторией.
- 1-й ОЭ СН Ту-28. ЛИ начаты в 02.1961 г. За 1961 г. сделано 60 полетов ...
Сняты ЛХ по УУ, прочности, вибрациям на V до 960 и М=1,65. машину облетало 8 экипажей, в т.ч. 1 военный.
- Ту-28, 1-й серийный образец: Поступил с завода № 64 на ЛИиДБ 10.06.1961 г. В 06.1961 сделали 1 контрольный полет, выполнили доработки … С-т предназначен для ЛИ силовой установки. В 07.1961 г. = 5 полетов по программе воздушного парада, по программе испытаний = 3 полета. В 09.1961 г. = 2 рулежки, 6 полетов, включая 2 – по выпуску инструкторов.
- Ту-28 2-й серийный образец. Поступил с завода № 64 02.09.1961 г. По программе прочностных испытаний м/г = 5 полетов. Самолет построен без к-ра для экспериментального оборудования. За 4 кв. = … 1 полет, остальное время стоял на доработке.

----------


## FLOGGER

Паша, привет! Скажи, с-т – ЛЛ ЛК «5400» - это не ТУ-104 - ли первый? У него, вроде, был борт. номер Л5400?

----------


## PPV

> Паша, привет! Скажи, с-т – ЛЛ ЛК «5400» - это не ТУ-104 - ли первый? У него, вроде, был борт. номер Л5400?


Валера, привет! Да, я тоже так думаю.

----------


## Fencer

> Паша, привет! Скажи, с-т – ЛЛ ЛК «5400» - это не ТУ-104 - ли первый? У него, вроде, был борт. номер Л5400?


Этот https://russianplanes.net/reginfo/5685?

----------


## FLOGGER

Я думаю, да. Хотя, конечно, он три года простоял на выставке, а потом вернулся на летную работу в 61-м? Возможно ли это? Хотя на фирме могли, конечно, оживить его. Думаю он.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Почему-то Якубович на Ту-128М (б/н 72 синий) в Ржеве указал № 503702.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

А какие есть отличия самолётов Ту-128 по производственным сериям? 
Отличия Ту-128 от Ту-128М пока не берём. 

У меня так получилось.

*Самолёты с 01-й по 03-ю серию.*
Выпущено 5 самолётов: 01 серия - 1 шт., 02 и 03 серии по 2 машины. Самолёты отличались от самолётов последующих серий, а также имели различия между собой. Это, видимо, самолёты установочной партии.

Особенности:
- остекление фонаря кабины штурмана имело только два боковых окошка, как на опытном образце (б/н 0, сейчас находится в Монино);
- остекление между кабинами летчика и штурмана имело трапециевидную форму;
- выштамповки на задних створках носового шасси были как на опытном самолете - вдвое короче, чем на последующих сериях;
- внешние АПУ крепились ближе к фюзеляжу относительно аэродинамических гребней, как на опытном образце (на последующих сериях они крепились в створе гребней, как бы являясь их продолжением);
- заводские номера были были семизначными (на последующих сериях - шестизначные). Наносились крупным шрифтом слева и справа примерно по центру воздухозаборника в районе кабины штурмана и у основания киля.

*Ту-28* (Ту-128), б/н 2 (№ 140*02*01), СВВАУЛШ, Ставрополь, филиал Армавирского ВВАУЛ:




*Ту-28* (Ту-128), б/н 4 (№ 240*03*01), ШМАС ПВО, в/ч 03139, Москва, Никулино:




*Самолёты с 04-й серии по 13-ю серию*. 
Основное отличие от предыдущих серий: 
- фонарь кабины штурмана сверху получил три дополнительных прямоугольных окошка; 
- межкабинное остекление не изменилось - осталось трапециевидным;
- выштамповки на створках носового шасси стали большего размера - длиннее;
- на крышке фонаря кабины штурмана был установлен перископ обзора заднего вида;
- внешние АПУ крепились под гребнями, как бы являясь их продолжением;
- заводские номера стали шестизначными вида: 50*11*01, 50 - код авиазавода № 64, 11 - номер производственной серии, 01 - номер самолёта в серии.

Стало - Ту-128, б/н 71 (№ 50*11*01), музей ПВО в Саваслейке:


Фонарь кабины штурмана сверху получил три дополнительных небольших прямоугольных окошка и перископ:


На самолетах *с 04-й до 20-й серии* крупные заводские номера наносились:
- слева выше конуса воздухозаборника в районе кабины штурмана;
- слева на основании киля.

*Самолёты с 14-й по 41-ю серию.* 
Основные внешние отличия от предыдущих серий:
- межкабинное остекление стало круглым (вместо трапециевидного).

Крупные заводские номера на самолетах *с 20-й по 41-ю серии* наносились:
- справа в нижней части фюзеляжа в районе кабины штурмана;
- слева на фюзеляже под стабилизатором.

Было - межкабинное остекление трапециевидное - Ту-128, б/н 08 (№ 50*07*01), ШМАС ПВО, в/ч 03139, Москва, Никулино:


Стало - межкабинное остекление с круглым окошком - Ту-128,  б/н 23 (№ 50*22*03), 64 иап, Омск:


*Самолёты 42-й – 46-й серий.*
Было изменено связное оборудование. 
- радиостанцию 1-РСБ-70-УС-8 заменили на Р-846 «Призма-М». Её антенна была вынесена на законцовку киля; законцовка стала параллельна строительной оси самолёта. Старую «поручневую» антенну радиост. 1-РСБ-70-УС-8 в носовой части фюзеляжа убрали. 
- радиостанцию РСИУ-5В заменили на Р-832М «Эвкалипт». Саблевидную антенну РСИУ-5В за нишей передней стойки шасси заменили на «ножевую» антенну Р-832М.
- крупные заводские номера на самолетах не наносились.

Было - Ту-128 (№ 50*20*03) с «поручневой» антенной радиост. 1-РСБ-70-УС-8:


Было - киль Ту-128, б/н 71 (№ 50*11*01) с радиост. 1-РСБ-70-УС-8:


Стало - Ту-128М, б/н 01 (№ 50*42*01), ранее б/н 74, 350 ап. «Поручневую» антенну убрали, а антенну радиост. Р-846 «Призма-М» разместили на законцовке киля; законцовка стала параллельна строительной оси самолёта:


Стало - киль Ту-128 с радиост. Р-846 «Призма-М»:


Было - Ту-128, б/н 15, Норильск. С саблевидной антенной радиост. РСИУ-5В (слева внизу фюзеляжа за нишей передней стойки шасси):


Стало - Ту-128М, б/н 75 (№ 50*42*02), Ржев. С «ножевой» антенной радиост. Р-832М «Эвкалипт» вместо саблевидной РСИУ-5В:


Все серийные машины строились на заводе № 64 с 1960 по 1971 гг. как Ту-128 (изд. «И»), кроме:
- в 1970 г. из производственного задела Ту-128 (изд. «И») две машины сразу были переделаны в Ту-128М (изд. «ИМ»): №№ 50*42*01 и 50*42*02;
- в 1970 - 1971 гг. из производственного задела Ту-128 (изд. «И») было изготовлено 15 Ту-128УТ (изд. «И-УТ»).

Впоследствии с 1979 г. почти все ранее выпущенные Ту-128 (изд. «И») силами авиаремонтных заводов были доработаны в Ту-128М (изд. «ИМ») с усовершенствованной БРЛС РП-СМ («Смерч-М») и возможностью применения ракет Р-4Р и Р-4Т, Р-4РМ и Р-4ТМ.

Всего выпущено 200 машин, в т.ч. один прототип (опытный завод ОКБ-156) и один планер для статических испытаний (завод № 64).

----------


## Fencer

Ту-128 б/н 71 (заводской № 503701) (источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/tu-128.14155/page-1737)

----------


## Fencer

Ту-128 возможно б/н 74 (заводской № 501704) (источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/tu-128.14155/page-1737)

----------


## Fencer

Ту-128УТ б/н 14 (источник https://vk.com/album-102632131_249334263).

----------


## Fencer

Ту-128УТ б/н 03 (источник https://ok.ru/greembell).

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ту-128


Я бы сказал ТУ-128УТ.

----------


## Fencer

> Я бы сказал ТУ-128УТ.


Не присмотрелся внимательно.

----------


## николай-78

Это кресло с самолета Ту-128 - КТ-1(не М), на всех "М"(Ту-22МХ) фиксаторы ступней ног демонтированы, хотя механизм выдвижения присутствует 
Взято тут: https://russianplanes.net/id274156

----------


## николай-78

Сегодня один из форумчан прислал ссылку на статью https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5ef6c...fc21754d39e580
т.к. я питаю "нежные чувства" к Ту-128М не могу не отметить ошибки в тексте, в связи с тем что я не участвовал в данном мероприятии, то анализирую только цифры. "цель Ла-17 атака в ППС высота 300м перехватчик 200м". Но этот прицел на таких высотах не то что в переднюю он в заднюю полусферу не работает. Нмин. цели при атаке в ППС=1500м по 19кв.м это Ту-16, Нмин.цели при атаке в ЗПС=500м для УР с ТГС и 600м для УР с РГС. Ну и Н мин. полета перехватчика 300м в ПМУ и 500м в СМУ. Вот с превышением 6000 он попал в "коридор" допуска до 8000м, а вот с ракурсом 4/4 - не очень, по "возможностям" до 3/4. Так что или цифры перепутал не 300/200, а 3000/2000м. Ни кто не будет ставить задачу на уничтожение целей за пределами боевых возможностей АРКДП по Инструкции по БП. (но знаю случай когда был произведен пуск, а главное поражение за пределами возможностей СУВ-но это по своему самолету-"дружеский огонь")Да и прицелы на базе "Смерча" РП-25(25П) РП-СМ(128М), "Тайфун" РП-26(15ТМ) имеют сходные данные по минимальной высоте боевого применения, остальное зависит от УР и скорости носителя.

----------


## Fencer

> 27 января 1987 года. Авария Ту-128УТ (а/д Омск-Северный). Во время посадки Ту-128УТ на удалении от точки касания около 1000 м произошло складывание левой основной стойки шасси. В результате этого Ту-128УТ сошел с ВПП, повредив левую плоскость крыла и сломав носовую стойку шасси. Экипаж не пострадал.


Источник фотографии https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...331/page-11226

----------


## Fencer

1 аэ 64 ап (Омск) https://ok.ru/group5yarotamra

----------


## Fencer

ДВВАИУ 32 рота https://ok.ru/group/51797502132475

----------


## николай-78

А какое кресло стояло до КТ-1 на Ту-128 (и вообще всех прототипах по данной теме), (информацию по данному вопросу из книги Бурдина прошу не приводить). Да и чем отличаются КТ-1 Ту-128 и 22М2,3.

----------


## Fencer

https://aviaforum.ru/threads/tu-128.14155/page-1798



> Ту-128 ут Омский, бортовой №62 (красный номер) техники Горлов, Головач была передана в Ржев на базу консервации и хранения, где в это время служил Валера Горлов. Он уговорил командира базы сберечь свою спарку и она, по его словам, находится там как памятник, вроде бы даже в ангаре.

----------


## Fencer

> https://aviaforum.ru/threads/tu-128.14155/page-1798


Если это так, то в интернете нет информации об этом и фотографий тоже.

----------


## Avia M

> Если это так, то в интернете нет информации об этом и фотографий тоже.


Памятник в ангаре? Не логично. Да и помещений подходящих не наблюдается...

----------


## Fencer

> Памятник в ангаре? Не логично. Да и помещений подходящих не наблюдается...


Ангары бывают разные, но согласен если это так и было, то почему нет информации и фотографий в интернете и скрывать это ныне.

----------


## PPV

Случайно попалось вот по этому адресу: https://rust1964.livejournal.com/264420.html  "Воспоминания омских перехватчиков"
Решил запостить сюда:

"...было это осенью 1971года, нужно было забрать последние две спарки.
Экипажи Скурихин- Енютин и Фищенко- Семёнов прибыли в Воронеж, получили ,как водится , спирт ,поселились в КЭЧ-евской гостинице и стали ждать самолёты. Когда завод заканчивает выпуск какого-то типа самолёта, то это такой же праздник для заводчан, как и вылет первого, поэтому завод тоже готовился к нашему улёту.Но случилось непредвиденное у одной из спарок при облёте испытателем треснуло лобовое стекло, на замену нужно 5- суток, поэтому всем пришлось ждать. Когда настало время вылета все заводчане высыпали из цехов - посмотреть уход последнего, а последним по нашему уже плану уходил Витя Фищенко. Заправка 1500 в кессоны и на Котлас.А порядок вылета с заводского аэродрома подразумевал практически режим радиомолчания. Лётчик называл себя и спрашивал "как слышите"? в ответ "хорошо" разрешало всё и запуск и взлёт.
Первым вырулил Скурихин выполнив все необходимые по инструкции остановки и запросы,произвёл взлёт, доложил об исправности и пошёл на Котлас.Фишман не был бы Фишманом если бы при таком скоплении народа позволил бы себе также тихо улететь.Рулил очень быстро(также в Омске рулил раньше заводской испытатель Герой Советского Союза Вобликов, так что напротв СКП на рулёжке после прохода самолёта встала плита - Витя это видел), в процессе разворота на полосу обороты 100%, форсажи в догон, штурвал от себя и по мере разгона энергичный отрыв практически с трёх точек и уход с хорошим углом. Заводчане ох-ли, ник-то раньше такого
не видел , даже испытатели у себя дома не лихачили, все восторги на себя приняли наши техники, которые принимали самолёты..."

----------


## николай-78

Виктор Сергеевич был очень отчаянным и лихим летчиком. Перед взлетом стабилизатор при помощи МТЭ устанавливали в положение -9гр по РЛЭ что увеличивало лобовое сопротивление, вероятно после установки стабилизатора в -9гр МТЭ он перед началом разбега отклонил его в положение 0гр по указателю. Правда для сокращения длины разбега целесообразно было включать форсаж в положении полной остановки по причине очень плохой приемистости Ал-7ф2, хотя если у Фищенко при повороте на ВПП обороты уже 100% то приемистость значения не имеет только на розжиг форсажа.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Случайно попалось вот по этому адресу: https://rust1964.livejournal.com/264420.html


Паша, спасибо за ссылку! Очень интересно и поржать можно. :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

1967 год https://sight.photo/photos/7196330/?...F%3Fpager%3D11

----------


## Fencer

Ту-128 пуск ракет поражение мишени https://m.vk.com/video-139062094_456...e76d4c9#js-dlg

----------

